# Pacesetter header and mid pipe install question.



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it possible to do the header/mid pipe installation by using just ramps? Or will that not be high enough and have to use the floor jack and stands?

I'll be going the "removing the steering rack" method.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The driver's side is the "only" hard part. The passenger side is easy. The higher you can get it the "easier" it will be. . . or you can pull the driver's side head.  You'd be able to throw it in then. Be careful with the rack lines. Remove the lines before moving the rack. If you bend the lines you'll have a harder than next-to-impossible time getting them threaded back in.


----------



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> The driver's side is the "only" hard part. The passenger side is easy. The higher you can get it the "easier" it will be. . . or you can pull the driver's side head.  You'd be able to throw it in then. Be careful with the rack lines. Remove the lines before moving the rack. If you bend the lines you'll have a harder than next-to-impossible time getting them threaded back in.


Thanks svede, I put it on the ramps tonight and I was able to get the stock mid pipes and manifolds off in about 2 hours. Unbolting the front of the mid pipe from the manifold on the driver side was a bitch though. That top bolt tested me pretty good. Actually broke the very end off of it. Oh well.

Now the steering rack tomorrow. A little nervous about this part :frown2:.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya I did the removal of all, cut the brace bolts down, and installed the passenger side LT in one afternoon. . . It took me the entire next day to get the driver's side in and get those damn PS lines reattached. I was near the point of calling a flat bed to take it somewhere. I had tried to bend the rack down first and then ended up taking the lines off. That bent the lines and it was near to impossible to get them lined back up again but stubborn persistence finally won.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have braided lines on my rack so I was able to just pull it down a bit. The hard part for me was getting the pinch bolt to connect as I slid the header in.


----------

